# Marijuana, Pineal Gland, And Dreams



## fatnut (Oct 16, 2009)

Marijuana causes the brain to create some 4000% increase in production of melatonin after 1 hour of smoking. Melatonin is the pre-cursor to DMT which is released in the Pineal gland or third eye.

I smoke regularly through out the day and night. When i sleep i never seem to remember my dreams. any one else seem to have this problem?

what im guessing is that marijuana causes a buttload of melatonin and when going into rem sleep, a HUGE burst of dmt gets released. More so than of someone who does not smoke ganja. When huge amounts of dmt are released and dreams become so lucid, they are too hard to comprehend so you wake up believing you didn't even dream. any ideas?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Oct 16, 2009)

I find smoking to much through the day inhibits dreams, as well as in conjunction or solely smoking shortly before bed. However I find that smoking 3-4 times in the 14-16 waking hours makes dreams more prevalent, but thats just me.

Peace


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 16, 2009)

i pee'd the bed once from being too high


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 16, 2009)

Nah, you were just really high, and I couldn't find the bathroom... so I thought, "Why not? They'll never know it was me..."


----------



## Brazko (Oct 16, 2009)

fatnut said:


> Marijuana causes the brain to create some 4000% increase in production of melatonin after 1 hour of smoking. Melatonin is the pre-cursor to DMT which is released in the Pineal gland or third eye.
> 
> I smoke regularly through out the day and night. When i sleep i never seem to remember my dreams. any one else seem to have this problem?
> 
> what im guessing is that marijuana causes a buttload of melatonin and when going into rem sleep, a HUGE burst of dmt gets released. More so than of someone who does not smoke ganja. When huge amounts of dmt are released and dreams become so lucid, they are too hard to comprehend so you wake up believing you didn't even dream. any ideas?


 
Very interesting, at first I would've suggested this to be untrue, because I have smoked continuously over the last 15 odd something years and although I have had periods of when I dreamed and periods when I didn't, I always had somewhat of a Hard time trying to recall my dreams, over the last month or So, I have seriously cut back, to every so often, to not smoking for a week or so at a time and my dreams have become more lucid, I'm able to control the activity which takes place within them, and I'm able to remember every single detail..... The only other time I remember being able to do this was as a child & early teen..., My mind has been too cloudy from partying doing my later years that followed up with becoming a Chronic Smoker... I've had an occasional Wet dream Twice, but I didn't remember much about it to recite in detail, but I knew it was good, I had the proof 

Just the other night tho', I knew I had an upcoming situation I would be placed in the following day, and I begin to conciously think how I would handle the situation and that night, I played the whole scenario out in my dream and remembered it quite vividly....

So, from my experience, I think that it definitely plays some role in how our dream state is played out and remembered, 

I actually didn't realize how much I enjoyed being able to do this... Tonight I'm going to focus on me being invited to the Playboy Mansion....




Mr.KushMan said:


> I find smoking to much through the day inhibits dreams, as well as in conjunction or solely smoking shortly before bed. However I find that smoking 3-4 times in the 14-16 waking hours makes dreams more prevalent, but thats just me.
> 
> Peace


Yeah, I believe smoking makes everything a little more prevalent, you always see deeper and deeper context effortlessly where as in cases if you wasn't, you would've never thought of looking into the subject that deeply... I guess it's all about responsible use and finding out how to use it to it's best advantages and decrease the per se' negatives of it..  

No matter, it's been this Best Friend I've ever Had...


----------



## fatnut (Oct 16, 2009)

haha thats awesome you can control your dreams. aright i just want to make sure im not the only one. at first i believed to have damaged my pineal gland and needed some reassurance that there is a cause for my cloudy dreams.

I see Kushman, i smoke a bowl or two about 6-10 times a day though so it could cause adifference in that its more spread out.


----------



## smoker toker (Oct 18, 2009)

I know that if I smoke right before I go to bed I have the most wild dreams.. but yeah.. i never seem to be able to remember them 

 Smoker Toker :leaf


----------



## fatnut (Oct 18, 2009)

smoker toker said:


> I know that if I smoke right before I go to bed I have the most wild dreams.. but yeah.. i never seem to be able to remember them
> 
> Smoker Toker :leaf



That's interesting.. a side of pot i didn't know until a few years of habitual smoking. I bet when you dont remember your dreams their just so gnarly, we cannot comprehend or make sense of it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 18, 2009)

i smoke every day and quite a bit at that. i remember the bulk of my dreams which are usually all very similar....me and people i care about locked up or lost in one manner or another and everyone looks to me to help them and no matter what i do or how hard i try i cant help. never different dreams, ever.


----------



## fatnut (Oct 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i smoke every day and quite a bit at that. i remember the bulk of my dreams which are usually all very similar....me and people i care about locked up or lost in one manner or another and everyone looks to me to help them and no matter what i do or how hard i try i cant help. never different dreams, ever.


dreams are supposed to reveal a part of your subconscious that you usually aren't fully aware of. your dream could be a reflection or a symbol of a problem you have in your physical life


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 18, 2009)

fatnut said:


> dreams are supposed to reveal a part of your subconscious that you usually aren't fully aware of. your dream could be a reflection or a symbol of a problem you have in your physical life


thank you doctor.


----------



## fatnut (Oct 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thank you doctor.


 any time


----------

